# What causes occasional 'pink' screen?



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

(I did a search and found HDTV and connections to TV and brand of TV and 'not pink' rather magenta and hundreds seemingly unrelated. Except for the magenta, nothing seems to fit.)

I just occasionally see a pink screen playing recordings made shortly after midnight. What do you conjecture is happening?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Susan G. Komen race for the cure????????????


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I sometimes see a brief pink screen when changing channels. I started to notice this earlier in the year. Not a big deal - just strange.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if I can help, being a DIRECTV customer. However, I've seen this with my DVRs feeding HDMI to the television. It boils down to a problem with HDMI negotiation when changing resolutions in this case. I did a lot of research on the subject and found it wasn't the DVR but the TV that had old firmware. Updating the firmware helped a lot.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

is that it happens when DISH is making changes to its channel line-up and it conflicts momentarily with the receiver function. I noticed it yesterday.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When I first got HD in 2007, whenever the locals went down we got the pink equivalent of what I now call "The Yellow Screen of Momentary Lost Consciousness." I haven't seen pink for over a year, but we get the yellow now and then, more frequently over the past few weeks than in previous months.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

phrelin said:


> When I first got HD in 2007, whenever the locals went down we got the pink equivalent of what I now call "The Yellow Screen of Momentary Lost Consciousness." I haven't seen pink for over a year, but we get the yellow now and then, more frequently over the past few weeks than in previous months.


The brief yellow screen seems to happen on my 622 only on Dish locals...I've not seen it on OTA locals..

This started about 3 or 4 weeks ago...never had that before...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't seen the Yellow screen with Dish Locals. I have 2 stations that I have problems recieving OTA, and get the yellow screen all the time, OTA on those channels. Never seen a pink screen, but I don't use HDMI


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

I have seen a brief pink screen (sometimes) on my SD locals on my 625.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I see a yellow screen too sometimes. Not very frequently, but it lasts sometimes a couple of seconds, and I can hear dialog.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

phrelin said:


> When I first got HD in 2007, whenever the locals went down we got the pink equivalent of what I now call "The Yellow Screen of Momentary Lost Consciousness." I haven't seen pink for over a year, but we get the yellow now and then, more frequently over the past few weeks than in previous months.


"The Yellow Screen of Momentary Lost Consciousness." I'll have to remember that one. I always thought I was just out of my blink-sync. :grin:


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Yellow screen on Dish "locals" only. Sometimes it lasts a couple of seconds. Other times it lasts 10 - 15 seconds. Not real frequently, maybe twice a week. 

I am not using HDMI. I am using RGB (component).

David


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I see the pinkish/magenta screen usually 3-4 times on NFL Sunday, periodically during the games, so far all season long. I have not seen it on RedZone, but certainly on the FOX games from AAD channels 247 an 8. I can't swear to seeing it on my local channels yet but I'll keep paying more attention to it. Seen it on both my 510 an 301 rcvrs on the AAD's. My 522 has Redzone an 1 other local game going most of sunday. Any additional local games, I view from the DTV tuner via the ANT. Havent noticed it there. I dont have any Hi-def TV or receiver. I'm guessing its the processing that AAD is doing but I'll keep monitoring the locals to see if I ever 'see' it there.


----------



## marcelbrown (Nov 2, 2009)

I've noticed this occasional pink/purple screen flashing all NFL season long, only on Fox NFL broadcasts. It does happen 3 - 4 times a game. I noticed it during the World Series the other night too, which is on Fox. It's been bugging me all season long, which is why I started searching for this on the web and found this thread.

I have a DVR 625. Any ideas?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2008)

marcelbrown said:


> I've noticed this occasional pink/purple screen flashing all NFL season long, only on Fox NFL broadcasts. It does happen 3 - 4 times a game. I noticed it during the World Series the other night too, which is on Fox. It's been bugging me all season long, which is why I started searching for this on the web and found this thread.
> 
> I have a DVR 625. Any ideas?


I have been having a similar problem, with my local Fox also, except mine is a Yellow screen. I have a 722.

I spoke to a woman a few days ago who gets the pink screen, she had a 625 also. Maybe it is the same issue, just pink on some receivers, yellow on others.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know if I can help, being a DIRECTV customer. However, I've seen this with my DVRs feeding HDMI to the television. It boils down to a problem with HDMI negotiation when changing resolutions in this case. I did a lot of research on the subject and found it wasn't the DVR but the TV that had old firmware. Updating the firmware helped a lot.


Hmmm, that's interesting. I'm a directv customer as well. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't know how to update my television's firmware - I think I'd be scared to death to mess around with that...but I'm a chicken.


----------



## deaincaelo (Feb 5, 2009)

As I understand it, the pink/yellow screen is lost digital signal (instead of snow like the old analogue tvs). Since dish uses numbered error codes, I would guess that it would be an issue that happens either before dish sends it out, or after it leaves the receiver.


----------

